# RGB mit 12VDC Ausgang schalten



## Cloud01 (30 Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammne 

Habe folgendes RGB LED (https://www.distrelec.ch/de/led-sig...track=true&no-cache=true&marketingPopup=false)
Nun mein Problem ich möchte dies auf dei Anode mit einem 12VDC Ausgang beschalten und die Kathode fix an GND hängen, momentan funktioniert es nur andersrum, wie kann ich dies möglichst einfach lösen?


----------



## PN/DP (30 Juli 2021)

Mit was für einem Gerät willst Du die RGB LED schalten? Soll das eine Bastel/DIY-Lösung oder eine Industrie-Lösung sein?
Eine der "Kathoden fix an GND" hängen und die Anode nach +12VDC schalten geht nicht (es sei denn Du willst nur eine Farbe schalten  ).

Hat Dein Gerät Relais-Ausgänge oder Ausgänge die nach GND schalten können?
Du könntest auch Optokoppler oder Koppelrelais oder Schalttransistoren zwischen Deinen Ausgang und die Kathoden schalten. Oder mit relativ viel Stromverbrauch die Kathoden über Widerstände fest mit GND verbinden (die LEDs leuchten dann) und parallel nach +12VDC Ausschalten.

Harald


----------



## Heinileini (30 Juli 2021)

Cloud01 schrieb:


> Nun mein Problem ich möchte dies auf die Anode mit einem 12VDC Ausgang beschalten und die Kathode fix an GND hängen, momentan funktioniert es nur andersrum, ...


Funktioniert nur "andersrum"? Ich hoffe, Du meinst nicht bei andersrum (falscher) Polung der LED(s).


Habe mal das Datenblatt studiert und nach längerer Suche auch die Information gefunden, auf die es mir ankam: gemeinsane Anode oder gemeinsame Kathode? Nun, kommt drauf an, ob

*RGB* (entsprechend 7 Farben): *gemeinsame Anode*


oder *"Tri-Color": gemeinsame Kathode*


Die gute Nachricht: wenn Dir 3 Farben (rot-grün-gelb) genügen, wärst Du mit dem Typ Tri-Color besser bedient, da er einen gemeinsamen KathodenAnschluss hat.

Die schlechte Nachricht: Du hast aber den oder liebäugelst mit dem Typ RGB. Der hat leider einen gemeinsamen AnodenAnschluss, was das Betreiben an SPS-Ausgängen vom Typ PNP recht aufwändig macht, wie Dir Harald schon schrieb.
Ich neige dazu, OptoKoppler zu verwenden, aber die 20 mA Ströme pro Farbe könnten je nach OptoKopplerTyp schon "grenzwertig" oder zu viel sein. Auch bedenken, dass Du für die LED-Seite der OptoKoppler wahrscheinlich (sofern nicht im OptoKoppler bereits integriert) VorWiderstände benötigst (bei 12 V ca. 560 Ω, 1/2 W bis 1 kΩ 1/4 W).
Solltest Du "KlapperTechnik" (Relais) bevorzugen, dann bitte pro RelaisSpule eine Diode (z.B. 1N4007) spendieren, die Du zur Spule parallel schaltest, ABER in SperrRichtung (Kathode an + und Anode an -) betreiben musst.

Zu Haralds "viel-StromVerbrauch-Methode" sage ich lieber nichts (könnte man vielleicht bei Betrieb an 24 V in Betracht ziehen).


----------



## PN/DP (30 Juli 2021)

Diese Platine mit 8 Optokoppler Kanälen NPN/PNP-Eingang-zu-NPN-Ausgang 50mA sollte gehen: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B08LVXK6L2/

Harald


----------



## Heinileini (30 Juli 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Diese Platine mit 8 Optokoppler Kanälen NPN/PNP-Eingang-zu-NPN-Ausgang 50mA sollte gehen


Hmmm, Harald. Ein Schaltbild habe ich in der ProduktBeschreibung nicht gefunden.
Offensichtlich haben die 8 OptoKoppler eingangsseitig 1 gemeinsames BezugsPotenzial und ausgangsseitig ebenfalls.
Das Problem, dass bei der RGB-LED der falsche Pol zusammengefasst ist, das lauert bei dieser Platine eingangsseitig und ausgangsseitig.
Was ich mir unter "NPN/PNP-->NPN" (PlatinenAufdruck) vorstellen soll, weiss ich nicht.
Ob damit das Problem zu lösen ist? Mag sein, vielleicht auch nicht. Die Ungewissheit wäre mir zu gross. Bei dem moderaten Preis könnte man eine mögliche Fehlinvestition wohl verschmerzen, aber müsste weiter nach einer Lösung suchen.



Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## PN/DP (31 Juli 2021)

Man könnte den Verkäufer vorher nach einem Schaltplan fragen. Und nach Rückgaberecht nach Test.
Notfalls ist die Platine schon mal eine günstige Ausgangsbasis für eigene Bestückung.

Ich vermute, es handelt sich um Optokoppler PC814 mit 2 antiparallelen LED am Eingang ("AC Input"). Anhand der simplen Bestückung und sichtbaren Leiterzüge vermute ich den Schaltplan wie im angehängten Bild. Ich vermute weiterhin, daß das Widerstandsnetzwerk 471 für eine Alternativbestückung gedacht ist (3.3V-Variante?) und real gar nicht bestückt ist (notfalls kann man es auslöten falls es stört).
Man muß nur noch die LED-Vorwiderstände entsprechend gewünschter Helligkeit zwischen den Ausgang On und die RGB-LED-Kathoden schalten (nur falls die RGB-LED keine integrierten Vorwiderstände hat).

Oder nimm so ein 4 Kanal Modul mit PC817 (mehrere Anbieter) und ersetze die Ausgangswiderstände 3k durch ca. 470 Ohm ... 1 kOhm entsprechend gewünschter Helligkeit (oder eine Brücke, falls die RGB-LED integrierte Vorwiderstände hat).

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (31 Juli 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Oder mit relativ viel Stromverbrauch die Kathoden über Widerstände fest mit GND verbinden (die LEDs leuchten dann) und parallel nach +12VDC Ausschalten.





Heinileini schrieb:


> Zu Haralds "viel-StromVerbrauch-Methode" sage ich lieber nichts (könnte man vielleicht bei Betrieb an 24 V in Betracht ziehen).


Ich habe nochmal über diese Variante nachgedacht. Falls die RGB-LED keine integrierten Vorwiderstände hat, dann wäre der Stromverbrauch gar nicht sooo hoch. Es würde lediglich ungefähr der LED-Strom immer fließen, egal ob die LED leuchtet oder nicht.Die dann ohnehin nötigen Vorwiderstände einfach nach GND schalten und den PNP-Ausgang parallel zur LED. Es wäre keine weitere Elektronik nötig. Dann würde die LED im Ruhezustand leuchten und der PNP-Ausgang parallel zur LED würde die LED ausschalten (kurzschließen, invertierte Arbeitsweise).

@Cloud01
Welche RGB-LED genau hast Du oder willst Du bestellen? (genaue Bestellnummer bitte)

Harald


----------



## Heinileini (31 Juli 2021)

Jetzt sage ich doch mal etwas dazu. 


PN/DP schrieb:


> Falls die RGB-LED keine integrierten Vorwiderstände hat, dann ...


hast Du absolut Recht, Harald!
Ich hatte aber aus der BetriebsSpannung 12 V herausgelesen, dass Vorwiderstände (oder sonstige "StromQuellen") integriert sind bzw. sein müssen.
Unter der Annahme, dass der BetriebsStrom/Farbe von 20 mA annähernd beibehalten und eine gängige BetriebsSpannung > 12 V verwendet werden soll, bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass eine BetriebsSpannung von 24 V sich aufdrängt. 
Also jeden KathodenAnschluss über einen 600 Ω Widerstand mit GND ("-") verbinden und die PLC-Ausgänge so anschliessen, wie von Dir beschrieben, und fertig ist die Laube. In der Tat eine einfache Lösung.
Und der StromVerbrauch ist mit 3 x 40 mA (wenn alle drei LEDs "kurzgeschlossen" sind) auch nicht so weit jenseits von Gut & Böse, dass dies ein AusschlussKriterium sein muss. Dass die drei Vorwiderstände maximal je knapp 1 W verbraten müssen, dürfte ebenfalls ein lösbares Problemchen sein. 
Ich vermute aber, dass der OP kein 24 V Netzteil und keine 24 V AusgangsKarte spendieren möchte, nur um die RGB-LED anzusteuern.

Häwenaissuiikend!
Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## PN/DP (31 Juli 2021)

Ich denke, er hat die RGB-LED mit integrierten Vorwiderständen. Wird er uns wohl am Montag aufklären? 

Dann braucht man als billigste Lösung je RGB-LED nur 3 NPN-Miniplast-Transistoren (BC... irgendwas) und 3 Basis-Widerstände 10k ... 33k und ein Stück Lochleiterplatte aus der Bastelkiste. Wenn er nicht basteln will, dann ist die in #4 verlinkte 8 Kanal Optokoppler Platine ohne weitere Teile vermutlich am besten geeignet.

Schönes WE!
Harald


----------

